# Will 700x28 tire fit a 2013 Giant Defy Composite 2?



## rickdees (Jul 31, 2007)

According to a review in Bicycling Magazine, the widest tire that will fit a 2013 Defy Advanced SL 0 is 700x25. Does the same hold true for the 2013 Defy Composite 2?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

rickdees said:


> According to a review in Bicycling Magazine, the widest tire that will fit a 2013 Defy Advanced SL 0 is 700x25. Does the same hold true for the 2013 Defy Composite 2?


Hate to tell you this, but it will depend on the tire and wheel combination. I have discovered this the bad way on several occasions.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

I own two Defy Advanced 1's a 2010 and 2011. I ride with 28's exclusively on the 2010 with plenty of room to spare. I have put on but never ridden 32's. I do not believe they have changed the frame at all, just used a different t-600 vs. t-700 carbon fiber.


----------

